# Car upholstery Cleaning



## CJC

Can anybody recommend a good upholstery cleaner in local south wales area. Looking to get my car seats cleaned. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## littlejack

Snap been looking myself... Was going to hire a wet vac and have go myself....


----------



## Luke M

I think given the starting point for these things cost wise I would look into buying instead of renting. You'll find a use for it I'm sure and it's part of my springtime cleaning after a winter of mud and salt being tread into the carpets.
You can scoop one of the karcher refurbished from their outlet for about fifty quid. Personally I bought a refurbished bissell from them direct for ninety quid.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I would suggest buying a vax (6124?) wet vac and a small nozzle head. 

Agitate the cloth with shampoo and a brush and then extract. It turns the water black - very satisfying!


----------



## CJC

Decided to go for the Numatic George :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

only thing youll find with good old George is the strip down each time its full, not to bad if your using it now and again , but pita for me so changed to a puzzi 100, no comparison


----------

